# Supplement for Older Dogs



## nchgoguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I have never posted here, but I thought I would with some information. I have an 11 year old female Golden, who is still very energetic and acts much younger than her age. Though she is not as energetic as she was a few years ago, as this is understandable. By a chance reading of Gregg Easterbrook's ESPN column I saw that

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=easterbrook/080212

he made a reference (in jest) to a supplement being given to dogs to reduce aging. It's actually given to people, but I guess they expanded to dogs as well. I am of course skeptical about anything that is promoted as a miracle drug, cure, or fountain of youth, etc, etc. Still, his reference in the article made a point of stating that it was backed by hard science, and as a science major myself I thought to look into it. 

On the website there was references to an actual empirical study that the scientists made, and detailed scientific information about how it works. I read the study, and was convinced to try it. What the heck, it can't hurt, it's natural, so I bought a 2 month supply. That was I think about 3-4 weeks ago. Already I have noticed a boost in my dog's energy. I walked her a few days ago, when the weather was good (Chicago has had horrible weather all winter...it's snowing as I type this) and she was pulling me down the street. She has just had a boost in her level of energy in play and awareness. She just seems sharper. My friends and mom noticed this as well. I thought I would share this with people who have middle-aged dogs, and want to spend as much time possible with them as they can. 

In addition to her being on these supplements, Pepsi, has had a wonderfully healthy diet her whole life. We feed her fruits and vegetables (after talking to the vet about which ones are good for her) and absolutely no foods that are bad for her. She has also been on a JD Prescription diet for the last few years to diminish any arthritis in her hips but she doesn't show any signs of this and seems to be fine, even before getting on the Juvenon supplements. Anyway, I'm not a rep for the company. I don't own any of their stock either, lol, but I thought I'd give my personal experience so far with their product. Feel free to email me with any questions too. Oh wait, their website as well: 

http://www.vigorate.com/

me: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad it's working so well for your Golden. I used to give supplements, but haven't lately. I'm hoping for now they get enough of what they need in their food. My childhood dog lived to 16 and our Cocker Spaniel lived to be 17 eating Iams. Shadow and Tucker get Canidae.


----------

